# Los shocks no usan aceite....



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

.....Eso fue lo que escuché cuando llame hoy a una tienda de motos para preguntar si vendían aceite para suspension trasera.

Algo asi fue la conversación:

Yo: "Hola, disculpa ¿venden aceite para suspension trasera?"
Ignorante: "¿Como que trasera?"
Yo: "Si, un amortiguador coil-over trasero"
Ignorante: "Ah ya....mmmm... pero no usan aceite.."
Yo: "Como que no usan aceite, ¿entonces que usan?"
Ignorante: "Ps... ¿nitrógeno no?"
Yo: "¿Y con qué disipan las vibraciones y el calor?"
Ignorante "Mmm no se, supongo que con el nitrógeno"
Yo: "El nitrógeno es solo para llenar el piggyback, para el sistema de fondeo usando el piston flotante"
Ignorante: "Mmmmm...."
Yo: "Bueno, si usan aceite, por algo son amortiguadores hidráulicos, pero entonces nadamas tienes para horquilla verdad?"
Ignorante: "Si, le ponemos de ese a todo"
Yo: "Ooorale va, ¡gracias!"

Jajajajaja, yo crei que era una tienda con gente compentente, pero me equivoqué.

Ahora ando buscando alguna tienda que venda el maldito Shock Fluid, y al parecer eso no existe en México.... todas me dicen que le ponen Fork Fluid o namas no saben que es Shock Fluid. 

Warp, cuando le hiciste mantenimiento a los amortiguadores, que aceite usaste?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Jajajaa!!!

Que mal pedo, pero es la triste realidad en Mexico.

Use Motul Fork Oil y el Yamalube. Si es para tu Roco, el aceite para tijera te va a trabajar bien. Solo usa un pelin mas de presion en el piggy para prevenir cavitacion y ya.

QUe yo sepa, el Yamalube lo usa Yamaha para tijeras y shocks.

Si de puro pedo encuentras Shock oil, compras un bote y me avisas para mandarte el billete.

He pensado seriamente en hacer un pedido a USA de esas ondas.

A ver si mi tocayo el Rocky_Rene lee esta onda y nos pasa el dato de los jeeperos que traen partes del otro lado.

Yo quiero Shock oil del 2.5wt y algun aceite para tijera de a deveras, Torco o Maxima Racing Fork Fluid.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Tacu...

Ahora que hago memoria... Yo encontre aceite Maxima en una tienda Honda que esta sobre Av. Toltecas casi Esq. con la Gustavo Baz en Tlalnepunktla. Creo que ahi encontre el Motul (de variedad chafa) y el Maxima Normalito, no el Racing, el de etiqueta verde.

Vamos, ahi luego tienen para escoger.

La otra seria preguntar en la tienda de motos esa nice que esta en Lomas de Chapultepec... te van a ver con cara de "este wey no sabe ni madres" (ya sabes), pero chance y haya ahi.

Hay otra tienda de motos en Ejercito Mexicano, cerca del YMCA, pero ahi lo mejor que encontre fue Yamalube... pregunta, chance y haya.

Ya viste en las tiendas de MX que estan bajando el Ajusco?

Tambien encontre esta tienda en linea...

http://www.racex.com.mx/index.php?cPath=619_1020_1023

No se que tal salgan...

Se que HAY un distribuidor de Torco en Mexico, pero cuando le pregunte por e-mail que si vendia, me contesto que cuantas CAJAS queria. Ahi nomas, abandone la investigacion. 

Distribuidor de Maxima en Mexico (segun la pagina de Maxima)

Accesorios Desa, S.A. de C.V.
Manuel de la Pena
T: 011-52-33-3942-0210
F: 011-52-33-3942-0222 
Jazmin #1114
Guadalajara, Jal.
Mexico
44460


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Conseguir Fork oil no es nada dificil, en Extremadura (por Galerias Insurgentes) venden Maxima y es el que uso para mi 66 y siento que es un aceite extremadamente bueno, con mucho menos stiction que el Yamalube/Finishline y con cSt y VI muy cercanos al Golden Spectro que usa Marzocchi, solo que lo siento con menos stiction aun.

He hablado a muchisimas tiendas y nadie tiene Shock Oil. Solo una si lo vendía pero era Finish Line y del 15wt. 

Ahorita espero la respuesta de Marzocchi a ver que me dicen, los de PUSH me dijeron que usara 7.5wt. Estaría de lujo importar Shock Oil Redline o Pro Circuit.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Conseguir Fork oil no es nada dificil, en Extremadura (por Galerias Insurgentes) venden Maxima y es el que uso para mi 66 y siento que es un aceite extremadamente bueno, con mucho menos stiction que el Yamalube/Finishline y con cSt y VI muy cercanos al Golden Spectro que usa Marzocchi, solo que lo siento con menos stiction aun.
> 
> He hablado a muchisimas tiendas y nadie tiene Shock Oil. Solo una si lo vendía pero era Finish Line y del 15wt.
> 
> Ahorita espero la respuesta de Marzocchi a ver que me dicen, los de PUSH me dijeron que usara 7.5wt. Estaría de lujo importar Shock Oil Redline o Pro Circuit.


POr ahi hay un post de Push donde mencionan que ellos cambiaron de Torco a Maxima.

El pedo del fork oil es que tiene un VI mas bajo y cavita mas facil... pero pues un aceite fresco de mas o menos calidad es mejor que un aceite bueno ya cansadon.

Pues hagamos una vaquita para traer Redline. Yo quiero del 2.5wt y 5wt. Si de pronto te das una vuelta por la tienda esa que dices y ves Maxima Racing en 5wt me avisas.

Si en Mexico te cuesta un tenate encontrar aceite, imaginate en Tampico. Bueno, debo confesar que encontre Yamalube muy facilmente y pues no es Torco o Maxima, pero funciona bien.

De los que he probado, el que mas me gusto fue el Fox (Torco). Bien suavecito. Pero igual no le he echado un guante al Maxima Racing (el de etiqueta azul).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

El Golden Spectro tiene VI de 400, nada mal. Pero si, si llego a usar Maxima Fork en el shock namas tiene VI de 140, muy bajo.

Como estará la onda con la importacion de aceites? Yo me imagino que aduana si la ha de armar un poco de pedo...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> El Golden Spectro tiene VI de 400, nada mal. Pero si, si llego a usar Maxima Fork en el shock namas tiene VI de 140, muy bajo.
> 
> Como estará la onda con la importacion de aceites? Yo me imagino que aduana si la ha de armar un poco de pedo...


Creo que si... liquidos inflamables.

Pero igual hay quien los importa... asi que debe poderse. Hay que preguntar con moteros y jeeperos.

El de 140VI tambien puede jalar... pero incrementa un poco las psi en el piggy. Si lo sientes medio malon con el aceite de 140VI, sacale la presion del piggy y con mucho tiento abre el tornillo de purga que esta en la parte que une al piggy con el cuarpo del amortiguador, algo asi como un cuarto de vuelta... deberia sacar el aire que se haya podido formar.

Recuerdas que alginas tijeras (Bos, Shivers) traen un tornillo de purga? Bueno, haz lo mismo en el shock...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Que huevaaaa.

Acabo de hablar con Marzocchi y ellos recomiendan Pro Circuit 2.5wt. Ahora ya me confundí más.

El punto es que conseguir el aceite va a estar en chino, ojala alguien en el foro pueda hechar la mano


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

y porué no lo lo consiguen en internet en alguna tienda online?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> y porué no lo lo consiguen en internet en alguna tienda online?


uh... cual?

Ese es el pex...

Ahora que me acuerdo, Magura me mando una botella de aceite mineral hace siglos... no debe haber mucho pex en traer aceite.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Que huevaaaa.
> 
> Acabo de hablar con Marzocchi y ellos recomiendan Pro Circuit 2.5wt. Ahora ya me confundí más.
> 
> El punto es que conseguir el aceite va a estar en chino, ojala alguien en el foro pueda hechar la mano


Tacu... ira!!

Esta tienda vende por interne y envia internacional...

http://www.kneedraggers.com/details/Belray_HVI_Racing_Suspension_Fluid--38-BEL-7.html

Tienen el Bel-Ray 3wt que es de lo mas livianito (11cSt) y de alto VI (arriba de 300) y tienen el Maxima Racing Fork Fluid desde 5wt. Tambien tienen Maxima Shock Fluid Light (14cSt)

Y a los de Marzocchi, mandalos al chorizo... Hace unos anios, rezaban por el Golden Spectro. Despues, que Motul. Ahora Pro Circuit... los aceites no cambian mucho que digamos con los anios, asi que nomas deben estar recomendando el que tiene convenios con ellos o algo por el estilo.

Es mas, tu shock es de cuando juraban por su mamacita que el Motul era lo mejor despues del pan en rebanadas.

Creo que con Maxima, Torco, Redline y Spectro no puedes equivocarte.

Echale un ojo a la pagina...

Esta otra vende Redline... Pero el embarque si esta carinoso. Eso si, ya entre dos o tres, ya duele menos.
http://www.pegasusautoracing.com/group.asp?GroupID=SHOCKOIL


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Se va a atorar en aduana me cae


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

y si le preguntas a enriquezor o alguno de esos vatos que importan cosas de alla?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Podría ser, ahorita le voy a llamar al distribuidor de Maxima en México a ver que onda


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Listo


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Hablando de shocks, mi Float RL ya empezo con su skuish-skuish y casi nada de damping, con el lock-out medio se puede usar, pero necesito arreglarlo, a quien me recomiendan en Mexico? Ya me canse de la enviada al otro lado.

O de la plano lo Pusheo o lo cambio por un 23?

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Listo


Changos!! Yo quiero uno!!

Como le hiciste? Pasa el tip, no? Igual y me consigo el 5wt para mi tijera.

EF... Pues esta Fox Mexico en AGS, pero no he oido cosas buenas de ellos. Yo iria por Push.

BTW... el otro dia me acorde de ti, Tacu... entre en una tienda de motos y pregunte "que aceite de suspension tienen?" y adivina que me contestaron! :lol:

El pedo es que tenian varias motos (entre ellas algunas "R") medio despanzurradas... deveras los moteros le dejaran sus maquinas tan tranquilamente a weyes que ni saben como funciona o se repara un shock?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

efuentes said:


> Hablando de shocks, mi Float RL ya empezo con su skuish-skuish y casi nada de damping, con el lock-out medio se puede usar, pero necesito arreglarlo, a quien me recomiendan en Mexico? Ya me canse de la enviada al otro lado.
> 
> O de la plano lo Pusheo o lo cambio por un 23?
> 
> Saludos


efuentes: es muy facil darle servicio, pero si no estas muy acostumbrado a la talacha mecanica entonces si te recomiendo mandarlo a Push.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Changos!! Yo quiero uno!!
> 
> Como le hiciste? Pasa el tip, no? Igual y me consigo el 5wt para mi tijera.
> 
> ...


Lo consegui en Honda Daytona Motos que venden el aceite Máxima del distribuidor en México.

Shock fluid solo venden 3wt y Racing Fork (el azul que quieres) solo en 10wt. Habría que hablar con el distribuidor en Guadalajara a ver si nos consigue de otros.

Saludos Warp!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Casi listo para empezar con la odisea del shock tuning


----------



## xerchx (Jan 8, 2010)

en aguascalientes esta el distribuidor de fox, ya he hablado a soporte con ellos y si telos venden, los envia por paqueteria...


un saludos desde los cabos b.c.s. MEX.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya le di servicio, me tarde como 1 hora y namas use medio litro de aceite yepeeeee, inspeccioné el rebound needle y no estaba jodido como creía, solo desajustado (muy arriba por lo que el rango de rebote estaba limitado). El aceite estaba gris y medio viscoso, y creo que si tenia bajo el nivel del aceite.

Todos los retenes los vi bien, pero por si acaso los cambié y tambien el bottom out bumper. Lei que necesitabas un heat gun/soplete para quitar el main piston bolt porque tiene locktite pero no hubo problemas en quitarlo.

Me parece que esta muy simple el Roco y esta fácil de darle servicio, yo creo que ya voy poniendo mi chamba de Roco Service haha.

No tengo muchas fotos porque tenia las manos llenas de aceite, pero aqui hay un par:

Algunas de las cosas que cambié; en orden: bottom out bumper, dust wiper, o-ring del piston flotante, oil seal principal (del shaft) y el o-ring del compression assembly.










Mi super metodo para simular que sumergi el amortiguador, me ahorre 1.5 lts de aceite y funciono perfecto










Roco Listooo


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ya le di servicio, me tarde como 1 hora y namas use medio litro de aceite yepeeeee, inspeccioné el rebound needle y no estaba jodido como creía, solo desajustado (muy arriba por lo que el rango de rebote estaba limitado). El aceite estaba gris y medio viscoso, y creo que si tenia bajo el nivel del aceite.
> 
> Todos los retenes los vi bien, pero por si acaso los cambié y tambien el bottom out bumper. Lei que necesitabas un heat gun/soplete para quitar el main piston bolt porque tiene locktite pero no hubo problemas en quitarlo.
> 
> ...


Felicidades!!!

Ojala yo tuviera acceso a un tallercito asi... de perdido a un tornillo de banco como ese.

Ah... y las camaras vienen y van. Un poquito de aceite mantiene los botones moviendose chido. A menos que sea de esas que son touch screen... :lol:

Tocaste el shim stack?? O nadamas fue el puro cambio de aceite?

Pregunta pendeja... que botella usaste para llenar de aciete el shock? Yo trate con algunas pero nunca le di a la buena. Termine usando un pedazo de camara, pero no funciona tan bien.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Use una Bonafont de 500ml, le corte el cuello a la medida y la pegue con cinta al main body.

El shim stack a la mera hora no lo modifiqué, voy a ver como se comporta con el rebote ya arreglado y con el aceite nuevo. Chance cambie los primeros dos o tres shims para darle mayor soporte a la compresion de baja velocidad (la cual no tiene ajustes externos en el Roco). Tenia una simple configuración piramidal. Lo bueno es que cambiar los shims es fácil porque solo hay que sacar el shaft y pues con el truco de la botella de Bonafont puedo hacer muchisimos cambios en el Shimstack con poquito aceite.

Si, los talleres del Tec estan chidos para este tipo de cosas, me latio porque tienes todas las herramientas que puedas necesitar. Por ejemplo para accesar al reten principal hay que desatornillar una tuerca que necesita una allen de 14mm y es una allen MUY grande. Tambien si llegas a necesitar un soplete o heat gun para quitar el locktite del main piston bolt, ahi lo tienen todo =D


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Warp said:


> Si en Mexico te cuesta un tenate encontrar aceite, imaginate en Tampico. Bueno, debo confesar que encontre Yamalube muy facilmente y pues no es Torco o Maxima, pero funciona bien.
> 
> .


La ventaja es que en Tampico te puedes pegar un brinco a gringolandia facilmente y dejarte de batallar con la falta de info en Mexico.


----------

